# May Challenge (Mica Outline Swirl)



## amd (Apr 30, 2018)

Challenge – Mica Outline Swirl Technique

Hi everyone and welcome to this month's soap challenge ... Mica Outline Swirl Technique.





This is a new-to-me swirl technique that I found in Stephanie Graham’s Micas & More group on FB. Her video is found here: 
I am not sure that she is the creator of this idea, merely the source that I found for the technique.
The video I made can be found here: 
Written instructions are included in this post.

The May challenge is to make a soap in at least two colors and at least one contrasting colored mica outline swirl. Some of us may find that choosing the right colors to make the swirl stand out to be the bigger challenge than the actual making of the soap! (This girl, right here  )

You may swirl with any hanger, chopstick, or spoon swirl technique that you like.

You may use more than one color for the mica outline, in different locations.

You must have at least two soap colors.

*How to create the mica outline swirl:* Mix mica with any liquid oil of your choice. A recommended ratio is 1 tsp mica to 1 TBSP oil, but you may adjust as needed. Mix your batter (separate, color, and fragrance as normal). Place your main batter color in the mold, spread the mica oil mixture over the entire batter surface. Note: you do not need to use all of the oil. Cover the mica oil with accent color soap batter. Repeat spreading mica oil line - You may use a second mica oil color or repeat the first color. Cover with your main batter color. .Swirl using a hanger, chopstick, or spoon, making sure you go through both mica oil lines.

*For the entry thread *you will need a photo(s) of the mica oil(s) placed in your batter and a photo of your finished soap.

The Entry Thread will open on May 20th and close on the 26th. Voting will start on the 27th and close on May 31st. *ETA to correct dates from April to May*

PLEASE BE SURE TO READ THIS FIRST (and ALL Rules)-

*General Rules:*
1. The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry.

2. This month’s voting will be password locked. Passwords will be PM'ed to registered participants ONLY. So please check your PM's when the voting begins.

3. No posting your entry photos until the entry thread is made. Non entry photos are very welcome!

4. You are allowed to change your entry photo up until the entry thread closes. So if you decide after you post your entry you want another try, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.

*SMF Challenge General Rules*
· To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this)

· Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced)

· The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members.

· Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.

· Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date. The thread will open on May 20, 2018 (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter)

· After the closing date May 31, 2018 the winning entry will be chosen using survey monkey and the winner announced on June 1st or 2nd, 2018. There is no prize attached to this challenge. *ETA: corrected the closing date. Man, I really suck at dates!*

· If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We still love to see anything you have produced.

· Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfil the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible then your entry will not be included in the voting.

· The challenge team reserves the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for voting.


----------



## amd (Apr 30, 2018)

Sign Up:
1.


----------



## KristaY (May 1, 2018)

Sign Up:
1. KristaY-Fun with mica! I'm excited to see what kind of mess I can make


----------



## lenarenee (May 1, 2018)

1. KristaY-Fun with mica! I'm excited to see what kind of mess I can make
2. Lenarenee - Haven't done this in a long time! ( I used to do this back in my newbie days, just not as well as hers!)  Dark/bright mica on white base works best. Reduces lather unless you use oils from your recipe.  (one caveat is that I'm on call for jury duty and I'm nursing a knee with tendonitis - that's actually 2 caveats isn't it?)


----------



## BattleGnome (May 1, 2018)

1. KristaY-Fun with mica! I'm excited to see what kind of mess I can make
2. Lenarenee - Haven't done this in a long time! 
3. BattleGnome - hopefully I have time, vacation in two weeks


----------



## scard (May 1, 2018)

1. KristaY-Fun with mica! I'm excited to see what kind of mess I can make
2. Lenarenee - Haven't done this in a long time! ( I used to do this back in my newbie days, just not as well as hers!) Dark/bright mica on white base works best. Reduces lather unless you use oils from your recipe. (one caveat is that I'm on call for jury duty and I'm nursing a knee with tendonitis - that's actually 2 caveats isn't it?)
3. BattleGnome - hopefully I have time, vacation in two weeks
4. scard- I'm in!


----------



## dibbles (May 1, 2018)

1. KristaY-Fun with mica! I'm excited to see what kind of mess I can make
2. Lenarenee - Haven't done this in a long time! ( I used to do this back in my newbie days, just not as well as hers!) Dark/bright mica on white base works best. Reduces lather unless you use oils from your recipe. (one caveat is that I'm on call for jury duty and I'm nursing a knee with tendonitis - that's actually 2 caveats isn't it?)
3. BattleGnome - hopefully I have time, vacation in two weeks
4. scard- I'm in! 
5. dibbles - shimmery swirls - ooh la la!


----------



## artemis (May 1, 2018)

1. KristaY-Fun with mica! I'm excited to see what kind of mess I can make
2. Lenarenee - Haven't done this in a long time! ( I used to do this back in my newbie days, just not as well as hers!) Dark/bright mica on white base works best. Reduces lather unless you use oils from your recipe. (one caveat is that I'm on call for jury duty and I'm nursing a knee with tendonitis - that's actually 2 caveats isn't it?)
3. BattleGnome - hopefully I have time, vacation in two weeks
4. scard- I'm in! 
5. dibbles - shimmery swirls - ooh la la!
6. Artemis - will I have time? Will I have supplies? Stay tuned!

Even if I don't get a chance to enter (I'm learning that this is a BUSY time of year when you have a HS senior!), I'll be watching. We talked about something like this a while back ( https://www.soapmakingforum.com/index.php?threads/65410/ ), but I never ended up trying it out.


----------



## Serene (May 1, 2018)

1. KristaY-Fun with mica! I'm excited to see what kind of mess I can make
2. Lenarenee - Haven't done this in a long time! ( I used to do this back in my newbie days, just not as well as hers!) Dark/bright mica on white base works best. Reduces lather unless you use oils from your recipe. (one caveat is that I'm on call for jury duty and I'm nursing a knee with tendonitis - that's actually 2 caveats isn't it?)
3. BattleGnome - hopefully I have time, vacation in two weeks
4. scard- I'm in!
5. dibbles - shimmery swirls - ooh la la!
6. Artemis - will I have time? Will I have supplies? Stay tuned!
7.Serene -  Will ship supplies to Artemis. Let me know what you need!


----------



## Lin19687 (May 1, 2018)

Ok I have just started to watch YOUR video, got to the color in bowl part and had to stop.

I LOVE YOUR TATTOOS !!!!!!  OMG they are just Gorgeous !

Sorry, ok I have to go back and watch the video, just had to get that out before I forgot  

I may play the next game you do next month only because I have to get my arse in gear and get stocked up


----------



## mx5inpenn (May 1, 2018)

1. KristaY-Fun with mica! I'm excited to see what kind of mess I can make
2. Lenarenee - Haven't done this in a long time! ( I used to do this back in my newbie days, just not as well as hers!) Dark/bright mica on white base works best. Reduces lather unless you use oils from your recipe. (one caveat is that I'm on call for jury duty and I'm nursing a knee with tendonitis - that's actually 2 caveats isn't it?)
3. BattleGnome - hopefully I have time, vacation in two weeks
4. scard- I'm in!
5. dibbles - shimmery swirls - ooh la la!
6. Artemis - will I have time? Will I have supplies? Stay tuned!
7.Serene - Will ship supplies to Artemis. Let me know what you need!
8. Mx6inpenn - I'm in! I've been wanting to try this ever since Steph posted it.


----------



## Arimara (May 1, 2018)

Not in the cards but I will try to at least look at some pics.


----------



## Cellador (May 1, 2018)

1. KristaY-Fun with mica! I'm excited to see what kind of mess I can make
2. Lenarenee - Haven't done this in a long time! ( I used to do this back in my newbie days, just not as well as hers!) Dark/bright mica on white base works best. Reduces lather unless you use oils from your recipe. (one caveat is that I'm on call for jury duty and I'm nursing a knee with tendonitis - that's actually 2 caveats isn't it?)
3. BattleGnome - hopefully I have time, vacation in two weeks
4. scard- I'm in!
5. dibbles - shimmery swirls - ooh la la!
6. Artemis - will I have time? Will I have supplies? Stay tuned!
7.Serene - Will ship supplies to Artemis. Let me know what you need!
8. Mx6inpenn - I'm in! I've been wanting to try this ever since Steph posted it.
9. Cellador- First challenge! I promised myself I would branch out this year and try a couple new techniques.


----------



## earlene (May 1, 2018)

AMD, Thank you for the challenge.  Is it too late to edit your first post to correct the Dates for the Entry Thread and Voting?  They say April, but I assume you copied & pasted and missed that edit.  No worries, if you can't, I'm sure an admin will be happy to make the change for you if you ask.

Oh, and I was wondering if you have any cut pictures of your soap?  ETA:  Oops, that's your first picture.  Somehow I forgot it was there!

1. KristaY-Fun with mica! I'm excited to see what kind of mess I can make
2. Lenarenee - Haven't done this in a long time! ( I used to do this back in my newbie days, just not as well as hers!) Dark/bright mica on white base works best. Reduces lather unless you use oils from your recipe. (one caveat is that I'm on call for jury duty and I'm nursing a knee with tendonitis - that's actually 2 caveats isn't it?)
3. BattleGnome - hopefully I have time, vacation in two weeks
4. scard- I'm in!
5. dibbles - shimmery swirls - ooh la la!
6. Artemis - will I have time? Will I have supplies? Stay tuned!
7.Serene - Will ship supplies to Artemis. Let me know what you need!
8. Mx6inpenn - I'm in! I've been wanting to try this ever since Steph posted it.
9. Cellador- First challenge! I promised myself I would branch out this year and try a couple new techniques.
10. earlene - I plan to start on this one today!


----------



## amd (May 1, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> Ok I have just started to watch YOUR video, got to the color in bowl part and had to stop.
> 
> I LOVE YOUR TATTOOS !!!!!!  OMG they are just Gorgeous !
> 
> Sorry, ok I have to go back and watch the video, just had to get that out before I forgot



Thank you! I have a very good friend who does them, she is an amazing artist. She is going to finish my right sleeve in a few weeks, I'll PM you some pics when it's done 



earlene said:


> AMD, Thank you for the challenge.  Is it too late to edit your first post to correct the Dates for the Entry Thread and Voting?  They say April, but I assume you copied & pasted and missed that edit.  No worries, if you can't, I'm sure an admin will be happy to make the change for you if you ask.
> 
> Oh, and I was wondering if you have any cut pictures of your soap?



I fixed the dates, thanks! Funny but true story... I copied Figgy's post two weeks ago and have been making the tweaks for my challenge from it, I made sure I changed the dates right away... then last night when I was posting it, I thought to myself "May? No, I mean April. It's April." I had a good chuckle at myself over that.

ETA: The posted picture at the top of the thread is my cut of the soap in the video.


----------



## mommycarlson (May 2, 2018)

1. KristaY-Fun with mica! I'm excited to see what kind of mess I can make
2. Lenarenee - Haven't done this in a long time! ( I used to do this back in my newbie days, just not as well as hers!) Dark/bright mica on white base works best. Reduces lather unless you use oils from your recipe. (one caveat is that I'm on call for jury duty and I'm nursing a knee with tendonitis - that's actually 2 caveats isn't it?)
3. BattleGnome - hopefully I have time, vacation in two weeks
4. scard- I'm in!
5. dibbles - shimmery swirls - ooh la la!
6. Artemis - will I have time? Will I have supplies? Stay tuned!
7.Serene - Will ship supplies to Artemis. Let me know what you need!
8. Mx6inpenn - I'm in! I've been wanting to try this ever since Steph posted it.
9. Cellador- First challenge! I promised myself I would branch out this year and try a couple new techniques.
10. earlene - I plan to start on this one today!
11.  Mommycarlson - I'll give it a swirl!


----------



## mommycarlson (May 3, 2018)

I made two soaps yesterday using this technique.  I watched the videos twice and "read" the instructions, but somehow missed the "you must use two colors of soap".  Ooops!  Wow, this is messy, or maybe I did it wrong? I used 1 T of oil from my soaping oils, 1 t of mica (for each mica color).  It was impossible to keep the mica from going to the sides when I layered soap on top of it.  This made for a smearing mess when I unmolded the soap.  And inside....well, there was oil in there too, bleeding in little pockets.    I'm not sure I'll do this again, but here are the two soaps.  Top one is scented with All Souls Day from Nurture, it smells wonderful, but looks like it's going to discolor.  The micas are Really Red and Nocturnal from Nurture.  The bottom one is BRV from Mad Oils, colors are Raspberry Red, Really Red and Nocturnal from Nurture.   Both soaps have TD from Nurture as well


----------



## Lin19687 (May 3, 2018)

Wow, I like them.  Top is my Fav !


----------



## amd (May 3, 2018)

Those are really nice @mommycarlson ! A few tips I forgot to mention:

When I place the oil, I can still see my batter through the mica oil. Kind of like when your batter tips up against your bowl and recedes, you can see your bowl through the batter. I think this will help with the air pockets from oil being absorbed (so to speak) in the soap. I've done this technique three times now and haven't gotten those pockets. The one I did in the video had no oozing when I cut it, although the first two that I did had slight traces, but no pockets on the cut surface. 

The other tip is to not spread your oil all the way to the edges. I did in the video because I was nervous (my first soap making video ever!) and not really thinking about what I was doing [truthfully, I was focusing on not shaking and watching my "ums"]  but the other two I didn't and had very little oil sploosh up through the batter on the sides. 

I really wish I had remembered to take the picture of the oil in the mold while I was doing the video, I think that would have helped make it clear. I'm going to be doing the technique again this weekend and will try to remember to get some pictures. I "might" be addicted to the look of the mica outline, and it's a good chance for me to get a good hanger swirling technique.


----------



## mommycarlson (May 3, 2018)

thank you for the tips amd.  I didn't spread the oil to the edges, but it migrated there when I put the soap on top of it.  I even tipped the mold all ways to help keep the  oil from the sides like one video showed (before adding the mica and oil)  but that didn't help.  I'm not sure I'll try it again, who knows, maybe I'll get the urge in the next few weeks   I do appreciate the tips! And I'd love to see pictures if you do take some next time you try, that would be really helpful!


----------



## amd (May 3, 2018)

Thinking.... I wonder if making a "levee" of batter around the edges would help? My first two tries at this might have had some help from the soap gods. I'm also wondering if batter consistency is key too - my first two were more of a medium to heavy trace, and the one in the video was light trace and I had problems with it floating along the sides. I'll play with these two ideas this weekend (if I find time to soap, I just remembered my to do list is whacked) and report back.


----------



## cerelife (May 4, 2018)

1. KristaY-Fun with mica! I'm excited to see what kind of mess I can make
2. Lenarenee - Haven't done this in a long time! ( I used to do this back in my newbie days, just not as well as hers!) Dark/bright mica on white base works best. Reduces lather unless you use oils from your recipe. (one caveat is that I'm on call for jury duty and I'm nursing a knee with tendonitis - that's actually 2 caveats isn't it?)
3. BattleGnome - hopefully I have time, vacation in two weeks
4. scard- I'm in!
5. dibbles - shimmery swirls - ooh la la!
6. Artemis - will I have time? Will I have supplies? Stay tuned!
7.Serene - Will ship supplies to Artemis. Let me know what you need!
8. Mx6inpenn - I'm in! I've been wanting to try this ever since Steph posted it.
9. Cellador- First challenge! I promised myself I would branch out this year and try a couple new techniques.
10. earlene - I plan to start on this one today!
11. Mommycarlson - I'll give it a swirl!
12. Cerelife - Count me in!


----------



## MKLonestar (May 4, 2018)

I know I don't qualify, but I am all for giving this a tey


----------



## amd (May 4, 2018)

To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this)

· Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced)

It looks like you will need more posts on the forum before you can enter. You are more than welcome to enter once you have reached 50. You add your name to the list by copying and pasting from the last signup post and adding your name to the end.

Good luck


----------



## DeeAnna (May 4, 2018)

_"...When I place the oil, I can still see my batter through the mica oil...."_

This sounds a little like my thinking when I do a pencil line by dusting with dry cocoa -- use only enough to get light coverage but no more. 'M I thinking about this right?


----------



## amd (May 4, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> _"...When I place the oil, I can still see my batter through the mica oil...."_
> 
> This sounds a little like my thinking when I do a pencil line by dusting with dry cocoa -- use only enough to get light coverage but no more. 'M I thinking about this right?



Yes! That's exactly it, in better words


----------



## cgpeanut (May 4, 2018)

amd said:


> Those are really nice @mommycarlson ! A few tips I forgot to mention:
> 
> When I place the oil, I can still see my batter through the mica oil. Kind of like when your batter tips up against your bowl and recedes, you can see your bowl through the batter. I think this will help with the air pockets from oil being absorbed (so to speak) in the soap. I've done this technique three times now and haven't gotten those pockets. The one I did in the video had no oozing when I cut it, although the first two that I did had slight traces, but no pockets on the cut surface.
> 
> ...


In Stephanie's video, she mentions when you pour your base on the first layer that you tilt your mold so that you deposit some of the batter on all four sides of the mold.  That technique keeps the mica oil away from the sides.


----------



## mommycarlson (May 4, 2018)

cgpeanut said:


> In Stephanie's video, she mentions when you pour your base on the first layer that you tilt your mold so that you deposit some of the batter on all four sides of the mold.  That technique keeps the mica oil away from the sides.



I did that, the problem was when I layered my soap batter on top of the oil it pushed it to the edges.


----------



## scard (May 4, 2018)

I gave it a shot and the oil was pushed up the sides a bit too. I realized that I made the same amount of oil/mica mix mentioned in the video but I had a smaller mold. For some reason I felt I had to use it all, sometimes less is better. I agree with light coverage idea, off to try it again.


----------



## redhead1226 (May 4, 2018)

1. KristaY-Fun with mica! I'm excited to see what kind of mess I can make
2. Lenarenee - Haven't done this in a long time! ( I used to do this back in my newbie days, just not as well as hers!) Dark/bright mica on white base works best. Reduces lather unless you use oils from your recipe. (one caveat is that I'm on call for jury duty and I'm nursing a knee with tendonitis - that's actually 2 caveats isn't it?)
3. BattleGnome - hopefully I have time, vacation in two weeks
4. scard- I'm in!
5. dibbles - shimmery swirls - ooh la la!
6. Artemis - will I have time? Will I have supplies? Stay tuned!
7.Serene - Will ship supplies to Artemis. Let me know what you need!
8. Mx6inpenn - I'm in! I've been wanting to try this ever since Steph posted it.
9. Cellador- First challenge! I promised myself I would branch out this year and try a couple new techniques.
10. earlene - I plan to start on this one today!
11. Mommycarlson - I'll give it a swirl!
12. Cerelife - Count me in!
13. Redhead1226 - Let's see if I can submit an entry this time! lol


----------



## Kari (May 4, 2018)

amd said:


> you must have a minimum of 50 posts



quick question, is this the number next to "messages"?


----------



## BattleGnome (May 5, 2018)

Kari said:


> quick question, is this the number next to "messages"?



Yes. The word changed with the forum change


----------



## mommycarlson (May 5, 2018)

scard said:


> I gave it a shot and the oil was pushed up the sides a bit too. I realized that I made the same amount of oil/mica mix mentioned in the video but I had a smaller mold. For some reason I felt I had to use it all, sometimes less is better. I agree with light coverage idea, off to try it again.



I did the same thing, and I'm not really sure if amd's mold is the same size as mine or not, but if I do try this again I am going to use less oil and mica


----------



## Misschief (May 5, 2018)

1. KristaY-Fun with mica! I'm excited to see what kind of mess I can make
2. Lenarenee - Haven't done this in a long time! ( I used to do this back in my newbie days, just not as well as hers!) Dark/bright mica on white base works best. Reduces lather unless you use oils from your recipe. (one caveat is that I'm on call for jury duty and I'm nursing a knee with tendonitis - that's actually 2 caveats isn't it?)
3. BattleGnome - hopefully I have time, vacation in two weeks
4. scard- I'm in!
5. dibbles - shimmery swirls - ooh la la!
6. Artemis - will I have time? Will I have supplies? Stay tuned!
7.Serene - Will ship supplies to Artemis. Let me know what you need!
8. Mx6inpenn - I'm in! I've been wanting to try this ever since Steph posted it.
9. Cellador- First challenge! I promised myself I would branch out this year and try a couple new techniques.
10. earlene - I plan to start on this one today!
11. Mommycarlson - I'll give it a swirl!
12. Cerelife - Count me in!
13. Redhead1226 - Let's see if I can submit an entry this time! lol
14. Misschief - wasn't going to but I think I'll make time to try this.


----------



## amd (May 5, 2018)

Here's a quick attempt for the weekend. I intentionally pushed the oil to the edge of the mold to see if batter thickness matters. I used a light-med trace on this batch and had no oil float up on the sides while pouring. I also used approx 1 tsp of oil for this 6"x3.5" mold. It seems part of the challenge may also be to get a good trace to keep the oil from floating up.


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 5, 2018)

Misschief said:


> 1. KristaY-Fun with mica! I'm excited to see what kind of mess I can make
> 2. Lenarenee - Haven't done this in a long time! ( I used to do this back in my newbie days, just not as well as hers!) Dark/bright mica on white base works best. Reduces lather unless you use oils from your recipe. (one caveat is that I'm on call for jury duty and I'm nursing a knee with tendonitis - that's actually 2 caveats isn't it?)
> 3. BattleGnome - hopefully I have time, vacation in two weeks
> 4. scard- I'm in!
> ...


15. SunRiseArts - me just want to vote.


----------



## Primrose (May 5, 2018)

16. Primrose - YES!! I've been wanting to try this for ages


----------



## amd (May 7, 2018)

Updated list to add SunRiseArts and Primrose 

1. KristaY-Fun with mica! I'm excited to see what kind of mess I can make
2. Lenarenee - Haven't done this in a long time! ( I used to do this back in my newbie days, just not as well as hers!) Dark/bright mica on white base works best. Reduces lather unless you use oils from your recipe. (one caveat is that I'm on call for jury duty and I'm nursing a knee with tendonitis - that's actually 2 caveats isn't it?)
3. BattleGnome - hopefully I have time, vacation in two weeks
4. scard- I'm in!
5. dibbles - shimmery swirls - ooh la la!
6. Artemis - will I have time? Will I have supplies? Stay tuned!
7.Serene - Will ship supplies to Artemis. Let me know what you need!
8. Mx6inpenn - I'm in! I've been wanting to try this ever since Steph posted it.
9. Cellador- First challenge! I promised myself I would branch out this year and try a couple new techniques.
10. earlene - I plan to start on this one today!
11. Mommycarlson - I'll give it a swirl!
12. Cerelife - Count me in!
13. Redhead1226 - Let's see if I can submit an entry this time! lol
14. Misschief - wasn't going to but I think I'll make time to try this.
15. SunRiseArts - me just want to vote.
16. Primrose - YES!! I've been wanting to try this for ages


----------



## Cellador (May 7, 2018)

I attempted this soap last night. Just a word of warning for anyone who hasn't tried it yet: the mica oil really does migrate and get everywhere (a lot of my oil floated to the top when I banged my bubbles out). If I try it again, I will use a lot less of the mica oil and try layering at a thicker trace.


----------



## amd (May 7, 2018)

Ooops! I was just plugging dates into my calendar so I remember when to do the entry thread, voting, etc. I have a few wonky dates.

To clarify: Entry thread will be May 20-26.
Voting will be May 27-31.
Winners announced June 1 or 2.

I apologize for any confusion. I'm off to take remedial maths and calendar reading at the local Kindergarten for the afternoon


----------



## redhead1226 (May 8, 2018)

amd said:


> Those are really nice @mommycarlson ! A few tips I forgot to mention:
> 
> When I place the oil, I can still see my batter through the mica oil. Kind of like when your batter tips up against your bowl and recedes, you can see your bowl through the batter. I think this will help with the air pockets from oil being absorbed (so to speak) in the soap. I've done this technique three times now and haven't gotten those pockets. The one I did in the video had no oozing when I cut it, although the first two that I did had slight traces, but no pockets on the cut surface.
> 
> ...



I think I love this technique too! I made it last night and I think I achieved what I was looking for. I think! lol - I'll see what happens with the next one and submit the one that I think depicts the technique the best.


----------



## earlene (May 9, 2018)

I thought I wasn't going to be making an entry this month because I didn't make one on the day I signed up like I had planned, then started a roadtrip.  I left all my soaping supplies at home because I didn't want to leave it all in my car at the airport in Las Vegas while we're in Hawai'i.  But what do I know?  While driving through Kansas, it occured to me that I could try it with MP and not have to worry about lots of soaping supplies.  All I need is some MP base, some colorants, and either AC or mica and a mold, and a small bottle of oil.  Our timeshare has all the other stuff I'd need.  Well since I didn't bring anything with me, I stopped off at Michael's in Amarillo last night and bought everything except the AC, which I got today at Walmart.  I also bought some cheap eye shadow to try as mica (I've done that before, but with CP it didn't work very well.  Maybe it will with MP.)

So I plan to give this a try using clear glycerin MP.  Hoping to do a first try tomorrow night after I check in at our timeshare.  Hubby doesn't arrive until midnight the next day, so I will have a day and a half to try to make this work.  I can bring whatever soap I make with me and give it away to friends, etc.

Wish me luck!


----------



## redhead1226 (May 9, 2018)

earlene said:


> I thought I wasn't going to be making an entry this month because I didn't make one on the day I signed up like I had planned, then started a roadtrip.  I left all my soaping supplies at home because I didn't want to leave it all in my car at the airport in Las Vegas while we're in Hawai'i.  But what do I know?  While driving through Kansas, it occured to me that I could try it with MP and not have to worry about lots of soaping supplies.  All I need is some MP base, some colorants, and either AC or mica and a mold, and a small bottle of oil.  Our timeshare has all the other stuff I'd need.  Well since I didn't bring anything with me, I stopped off at Michael's in Amarillo last night and bought everything except the AC, which I got today at Walmart.  I also bought some cheap eye shadow to try as mica (I've done that before, but with CP it didn't work very well.  Maybe it will with MP.)
> 
> So I plan to give this a try using clear glycerin MP.  Hoping to do a first try tomorrow night after I check in at our timeshare.  Hubby doesn't arrive until midnight the next day, so I will have a day and a half to try to make this work.  I can bring whatever soap I make with me and give it away to friends, etc.
> 
> Wish me luck!


Wow! - Your resourceful. lol - I never use MP except one in a while for a drizzle on bath truffles - I never tried to swirl with it.  I would love to see how this works out. Good Luck!


----------



## Primrose (May 9, 2018)

I forgot to take a photo of the mica layer, so this will have to be a practise go, not my entry. The outlines weren't quite as clear as I was hoping either


----------



## redhead1226 (May 10, 2018)

Primrose said:


> I forgot to take a photo of the mica layer, so this will have to be a practise go, not my entry. The outlines weren't quite as clear as I was hoping either



I also forgot to take the pic of the mica layer on my first one so I made another one. I'll cut it tomorrow and see if I achieved it or not. But this was a very nice technique. I really get bored with soaping sometimes and lately have had issues with creativity after so many years. So I enjoy doing a new technique and getting inspired. Good luck!


----------



## earlene (May 10, 2018)

Well that didn't work out at all.  I think I used too much oil to mix the AC/mica.  The mixture beaded up and pooled like globules of mercury on the surface of the first layer.  It was interesting looking, and I, too did not photograph that.  I wasn't expecting the first try to be successful anyway.  I photographed the micas in the cups, not on the layers of soap.  Anyway, when I put the second layer on top of the mica/AC pools (really, a lot like ink spots), I can't even describe what happened.  I am too tired and my back hurts like the dickens.  I worked through the pain and added another layer of inkspots, another layer of soap, and did my swirl.  Since it's a clear glycerin base, I was hoping to see something lovely.  Too much oil is the problem, I think.  But it may also be that MP doesn't like this method of layering and then swirling.

After I get some sleep (I just took a muscle relaxant, so that should be pretty quick now), I'll try again with less oil.  Maybe I will have better luck the second time around.

As for the pain, Hubby is bringing my TENS unit, as I left it behind.  I pick him up at the airport at midnight


----------



## dibbles (May 10, 2018)

Ciao from Venice! Still hoping I will have time to try this, but I won't be feeling too bad if I don't. Looks like you are having fun with this.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 10, 2018)

earlene said:


> ...The mixture beaded up and pooled like globules of mercury on the surface of the first layer....



I didn't think about this until you described your trouble -- it may be that your M&P is more hydrophilic (water loving) than hydrophobic (oil loving). If so, the soap will repel oil. That would explain why you saw the AC/mica bead up rather than spread out in a layer. 

It might be that mixing the colorant with glycerin might work better with M&P. Just a guess -- I haven't tried it to know for sure. 

I hope your back feels better today, Earlene! I've been having shoulder problems of late, and it's no fun so I can sympathize with your pain.


----------



## scard (May 10, 2018)

dibbles said:


> Ciao from Venice! Still hoping I will have time to try this, but I won't be feeling too bad if I don't. Looks like you are having fun with this.View attachment 30264



I wouldn't be feeling too bad about it either! I'm jealous!


----------



## amd (May 10, 2018)

Filing a complaint with @dibbles for not taking her with me!

Just a thought @earlene - keep in mind I don't have a lot of experience with M&P, but as I was reading your post, my first thought was temperature difference. If the m&p and the mica oil aren't the same temp (mp warmer and oil cooler) maybe the oil is causing the mp to cool so that the oil tries to "move" rather than become part of the mp. If that makes sense. Maybe warm up the oil a bit in a microwave and see if it helps.

Meant to post this the other day, this is the outcome of the brown oil I posted for an example of how much oil to use. I did have some areas that were too thick with oil, so one of my bars did have a little pocket where the oil either seeped out or was absorbed.


----------



## earlene (May 11, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> I didn't think about this until you described your trouble -- it may be that your M&P is more hydrophilic (water loving) than hydrophobic (oil loving). If so, the soap will repel oil. That would explain why you saw the AC/mica bead up rather than spread out in a layer.
> 
> It might be that mixing the colorant with glycerin might work better with M&P. Just a guess -- I haven't tried it to know for sure.



That's worth experimenting with, but I don't have any glycerin with me.  Unfortunately I have only one more day here, and since I p/u Hubby at the airport soon, and we fly out at 6 am day after tomorrow, I am done with making this soap for the next 2 weeks.   But when I get back I might give this a try to see if it helps.



amd said:


> keep in mind I don't have a lot of experience with M&P, but as I was reading your post, my first thought was temperature difference. If the m&p and the mica oil aren't the same temp (mp warmer and oil cooler) maybe the oil is causing the mp to cool so that the oil tries to "move" rather than become part of the mp. If that makes sense. Maybe warm up the oil a bit in a microwave and see if it helps.


I suspect temperature difference may have something to do with it.  Today I tried doing it again and kept two pots of hot water on the stove to keep 3 containers of differently colored MP soap up to temp (after doing the initial melting in the microwave.)  But I also used less oil, and did add a bit of warm clear MP to the mica/oil mixture and it poured without pooling this time.  Not sure if that fits into the technique.  I haven't cut the soap yet. This time I did not use the individual molds, because I wanted to see how it looks cut.




dibbles said:


> Ciao from Venice! Still hoping I will have time to try this, but I won't be feeling too bad if I don't. Looks like you are having fun with this.View attachment 30264



What a gorgeous scene!  I hope you are having a wonderful time!




amd said:


> Meant to post this the other day, this is the outcome of the brown oil I posted for an example of how much oil to use. I did have some areas that were too thick with oil, so one of my bars did have a little pocket where the oil either seeped out or was absorbed.View attachment 30265



I ended up with some of those pockets of oil in my soap yesterday.  It happened when I pulled the swirl tool upward and the oil apparently followed the tool to the top and pooled there.  When I unmolded them today, I noticed the pockets on the surface (bottom of the soap, once they are turned over.)


----------



## SoapAddict415 (May 11, 2018)

amd said:


> Updated list to add SunRiseArts and Primrose
> 
> 1. KristaY-Fun with mica! I'm excited to see what kind of mess I can make
> 2. Lenarenee - Haven't done this in a long time! ( I used to do this back in my newbie days, just not as well as hers!) Dark/bright mica on white base works best. Reduces lather unless you use oils from your recipe. (one caveat is that I'm on call for jury duty and I'm nursing a knee with tendonitis - that's actually 2 caveats isn't it?)
> ...


----------



## earlene (May 11, 2018)

Well, I am beginning to think the solution, if there is one, is to use DeeAnna's suggestion and mix the mica with glycerin (for my MP attempts with this technique) and maintain a consistent temperature AND swirl quickly.  It is a glycerin MP base after all.  I say, 'if there is one' because maybe this kind of swirl is just not easy to obtain in MP because it cools so fast. Also, adding two colors together while both are still melted enough to swirl, muddies the colors in MP.  I went back and searched for you tube videos on swirling MP, as I did not remember any that included a hanger swirl.  Well, I couldn't remember any such videos because there don't seem to be any.  But there was one using a spoon swirl, which I had thought of doing as a next attempt, but I have run out of time.

The soap I made yesterday doesn't look particularly swirly.  It looks more like globs of color suspended in clear glycerin soap.  Only one bar even slightly resembled what I was going for, and it wasn't very pretty either.  I didn't cut them until long after picking Hubby up at the airport and having dinner and he went to bed, so I forgot to get a picture.  Well, maybe I took one, and don't remember doing it because it was so late.  I need to check my camera to be sure.  I hate to even post a picture of these past two fails, but I don't see any reason not to post them.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (May 12, 2018)

I just made mine [emoji16]. I'm not sure how it'll turn out. I haven't made soap since the soap dough challenge. I felt so rusty and I'm wondering about my color choices but it was fun. I'll submit pics after I unmold.
Update: the next time I try this technique, I'll be sure to keep the mica in the middle. I did 2 mica outlines, green and orange but the orange seems to be all over the outside of my loaf.


----------



## Roselyne (May 15, 2018)

1. KristaY-Fun with mica! I'm excited to see what kind of mess I can make
2. Lenarenee - Haven't done this in a long time! ( I used to do this back in my newbie days, just not as well as hers!) Dark/bright mica on white base works best. Reduces lather unless you use oils from your recipe. (one caveat is that I'm on call for jury duty and I'm nursing a knee with tendonitis - that's actually 2 caveats isn't it?)
3. BattleGnome - hopefully I have time, vacation in two weeks
4. scard- I'm in!
5. dibbles - shimmery swirls - ooh la la!
6. Artemis - will I have time? Will I have supplies? Stay tuned!
7.Serene - Will ship supplies to Artemis. Let me know what you need!
8. Mx6inpenn - I'm in! I've been wanting to try this ever since Steph posted it.
9. Cellador- First challenge! I promised myself I would branch out this year and try a couple new techniques.
10. earlene - I plan to start on this one today!
11. Mommycarlson - I'll give it a swirl!
12. Cerelife - Count me in!
13. Redhead1226 - Let's see if I can submit an entry this time! lol
14. Misschief - wasn't going to but I think I'll make time to try this.
15. SunRiseArts - me just want to vote.
16. Primrose - YES!! I've been wanting to try this for ages
17. Roselyne - if it's not too late


----------



## Kim Pyrros (May 15, 2018)

amd said:


> Challenge – Mica Outline Swirl Technique
> 
> Hi everyone and welcome to this month's soap challenge ... Mica Outline Swirl Technique.
> 
> ...



Very nice,  love the neon brightness


----------



## redhead1226 (May 16, 2018)

OK! After 3 tries I think Im good! lol - I like them all but I loved the technique so much that I couldnt stop. Trying different colors. Ill tell you I think it works best with lighter colors.


----------



## amd (May 17, 2018)

I really like it in a single color bar too! I did the snake skin soap for my friend using a black soap batter and silver mica oil. You can see post #37 here: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/snake-skin-soap.68917/page-2
Unfortunately, my photo skills don't always do the soap justice, it's a bit blurry, but you get the idea. 

Just for fun I did an all  darker colored soap using burgandy and purple, and then mixing a touch of oxide with the mica oil mix to see if I could get the outline to "pop" on darker colors. It does, but only because my burgandy faded during saponification. I haven't photographed it yet because I haven't been home to do more than sleep and shower in 3 days.


----------



## SummerBeezLady (May 17, 2018)

Well, I have to start posting so I will be eligible to join the next challenge. Only 49 more posts to go!


----------



## SoapAddict415 (May 20, 2018)

Is this the entry thread? If it is, I can't access it.


----------



## redhead1226 (May 20, 2018)

I do not think they opened the entry thread as yet.

I did not submit this entry as I didn't take a picture of the mica on batter. Not sure If I like it or the use of the darker colors but wanted to show you how it looks in comparison to the lighter one I did submit in the entry thread. This was 3 different mica layers Yellow, Orange and black and 3 different batter colors of the same. I just alternated the colors ( ex: Black batter, orange mica - Yellow Batter, Orange Mica etc ) twice then a hanger swirl. Its obviously very different using darker colors and in my mind the jury is still out on it. What I did like is how the black mica line outlined the orange and the yellow. I like the one I did submit in the entry thread however.


----------



## earlene (May 21, 2018)

*Redhead1226*, although I really do like the one you didn't submit, I like the entry soap even more.  Both are quite lovely.


----------



## Cellador (May 21, 2018)

redhead1226 said:


> I did not submit this entry as I didn't take a picture of the mica on batter. Not sure If I like it or the use of the darker colors but wanted to show you how it looks in comparison to the lighter one I did submit in the entry thread. This was 3 different mica layers Yellow, Orange and black and 3 different batter colors of the same. I just alternated the colors ( ex: Black batter, orange mica - Yellow Batter, Orange Mica etc ) twice then a hanger swirl. Its obviously very different using darker colors and in my mind the jury is still out on it.  I like the one I did submit in the entry thread however. View attachment 30347


 Ooh, it looks like a monarch butterfly!


----------



## amd (May 21, 2018)

Very lovely @redhead1226 ! I can't wait to get to the entry thread to see what you did enter!

Also... sorry, I knew I needed to post the link for the thread here.  I seriously need to stop trying to multi-task, 'cuz I can't. 
Entry thread is open here.


----------



## scard (May 21, 2018)

I can't pick a favorite, those are both beautiful soaps Redhead1226!


----------



## redhead1226 (May 21, 2018)

scard said:


> I can't pick a favorite, those are both beautiful soaps Redhead1226!



Thank you!


----------



## earlene (May 22, 2018)

To whom it may concern (I forget who does the link for the Challenges, forgive me!)  The link to the April Entries thread at the top of the page is broken.  It gives an error message.

The link to this month's entry thread is:  https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/may-mica-outline-swirl-entry-thread.70230/


----------



## amd (May 22, 2018)

@mommycarlson stunning entry! I love the colors. Well done!


----------



## earlene (May 22, 2018)

*Mommycarlson*, lovely entry.  Funny thing, your backdrop looks exactly like two of my MIL's former table cloths.  I use them as couch throws or similar, but she used them as table cloths.  She had them in two different colors schemes.


----------



## Serene (May 24, 2018)

A bit busy but was able to get an attempt in.   In the mold right now.  I may just make it.


----------



## amd (May 24, 2018)

Oh my goodness... I don't envy you guys that have to vote! All of the entries so far are lovely - the rainbow one, the karma... all of them are turning out amazing. I am so glad that some of you are enjoying this technique. It is becoming one of my favorites too.


----------



## Primrose (May 24, 2018)

I had three more attempts last night ... will see if I make it in time to cut, maybe not. But regardless I'm keen to see how they will turn out!

I am getting the knack of it a little more I think and I've realised you can actually spread the mica oil layer out with the back of a spoon carefully which was a bit of an epiphany. I've also realised I can keep adding a bit more oil to the mica pot and use it for a lot longer (multiple layers and batches)

I'm not sure how often I'll use the technique itself, may depend how these ones turn out but I've also been doing a mica drizzle on top which looks really great and I suspect I'll do some more of that for sure


----------



## mommycarlson (May 24, 2018)

amd said:


> @mommycarlson stunning entry! I love the colors. Well done!





earlene said:


> *Mommycarlson*, lovely entry.  Funny thing, your backdrop looks exactly like two of my MIL's former table cloths.  I use them as couch throws or similar, but she used them as table cloths.  She had them in two different colors schemes.



Thank you both!  

earlene, my daughter has a loom    she wove that blanket for her 3rd child (My 7th grandchild).  I have sort of adopted the blanket and held it hostage until she makes one for me to use as my soap backdrop!   She is pictured with me in my profile pic    She's the 3rd in line of my 4 children and has recently taken up cycling with me!


----------



## cerelife (May 25, 2018)

Unfortunately I have to bow out of the challenge. I didn't have time to create my soaps


----------



## Rogue-Soaper (May 25, 2018)

redhead1226 said:


> I did not submit this entry as I didn't take a picture of the mica on batter. Not sure If I like it or the use of the darker colors but wanted to show you how it looks in comparison to the lighter one I did submit in the entry thread. This was 3 different mica layers Yellow, Orange and black and 3 different batter colors of the same. I just alternated the colors ( ex: Black batter, orange mica - Yellow Batter, Orange Mica etc ) twice then a hanger swirl. Its obviously very different using darker colors and in my mind the jury is still out on it. What I did like is how the black mica line outlined the orange and the yellow. I like the one I did submit in the entry thread however. View attachment 30347


Wow what a impressive looking soap! Great job!


----------



## Serene (May 25, 2018)

Did I make it on time?  We did have till the 26th, correct?    meh the colors.   Until next one....onward!!


----------



## redhead1226 (May 25, 2018)

Rogue-Soaper said:


> Wow what a impressive looking soap! Great job!



Thank you!


----------



## artemis (May 25, 2018)

I made a practice batch. It was a floral FO, and I thought I'd have another chance, so I did not photograph the process. So no pics of mica-oil means no entry. Here it is, though. Can you see the gold?


----------



## KristaY (May 26, 2018)

I'm such a loser! I never got time to give this a go this month. I'm definitely going to do it though since I'm so impressed with everyone's entries! Honestly, you guys have done beautiful work!


----------



## mommycarlson (May 26, 2018)

Serene, yours is beautiful!  I LOVE the colors!


----------



## Veggiebin (May 26, 2018)

Wow!  Some of those entries are just beautiful. I wasn’t too interested in trying this technique, but the photos I just looked at have me thinking twice. 

Way to go you creative soapers!!!


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 26, 2018)

Beautiful work everyone!

I am on the list and did not get the email to vote?


----------



## KristaY (May 26, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> Beautiful work everyone!
> 
> I am on the list and did not get the email to vote?



You're all good SRA. Voting starts tomorrow so I assume amd will email then. But we all know about assumptions.....


----------



## redhead1226 (May 26, 2018)

Good luck to everyone that entered. I enjoyed this challenge and will definitely use this technique again.  Thank you amd for such an interesting challenge and one that I had never done before was a huge plus.


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 27, 2018)

oh Ok.!  Sorry.  I just pop in and out laely, I have been so busy!


----------



## amd (May 27, 2018)

Entries are now closed! Beautiful work everyone - voting is going to be hard. PM with the voting survey will be going out tonight (I have a full schedule today until mid-afternoon, and than have to figure out how the survey works hahaha).


----------



## scard (May 27, 2018)

Wow, all the entries are beautiful.  I was in the process of entering when I lost the internet, but I wanted to post my soap anyway, I had a lot of fun with this. I've already tried 4 different versions of this technique and I love all the different effects. This soap was scented with Rainbow Sherbet from Be Scented, smells delicious! The sherbet colors are mixes of micas from Micas and More, and their Gold Shimmer Mica for the mica in oil accent lines.





(I'm not trying to get all fancy with the pics I'm learning and practicing for a future Etsy site for my switch plates.)
I even threw in a couple of hidden hearts, completely by accident of course.




I will have some more fun with this after I work on molds and piping and soap tops etc. etc. etc.


----------



## dibbles (May 28, 2018)

Very pretty soap, scard. I'm so sorry you didn't get to enter it. I feel like I say this every month, but it is true - all the soaps entered (and those that were not entered but had pictures posted on this thread) are really outstanding. Beautiful work everyone! 

I really enjoyed this technique, and will be using it again. Thanks amd, for the time and effort spent to bring this to us.


----------



## scard (May 28, 2018)

Thank you, but don't be, I just have fun trying. The cable was down for two days and maybe it's kind of a good thing cause I have also learned just how dependent I've become on technology, I think I have some changes to make.   And yes this challenge was great fun, thank you amd!


----------



## KristaY (May 28, 2018)

I'm bummed you didn't get to enter scard, that soap is GORGEOUS! It really looks like rainbow sherbet too. I can smell it through my screen, lol. Speaking of gorgeous soaps, I just voted and boy was it tough! Everyone did such great work it was really difficult to decide. No matter where your soap places in the voting, you should all be very proud of your entries.


----------



## redhead1226 (May 29, 2018)

scard said:


> Wow, all the entries are beautiful.  I was in the process of entering when I lost the internet, but I wanted to post my soap anyway, I had a lot of fun with this. I've already tried 4 different versions of this technique and I love all the different effects. This soap was scented with Rainbow Sherbet from Be Scented, smells delicious! The sherbet colors are mixes of micas from Micas and More, and their Gold Shimmer Mica for the mica in oil accent lines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my! Scard - There is nothing that says Rainbow Sherbert more then this soap! I love it! And I bet it smells yummy! Sorry you didn't get to enter it.


----------



## amd (May 30, 2018)

I saw Scard's post with her non-entry... let me tell you, it was hard not adding it to the voting survey! That is a lovely soap. I am so glad I don't have to vote this month. I don't think I could pick three. I'll be checking the survey tonight - I know there is one person I need to get back to that the survey only let her vote for two, so I'll need to collect her third vote manually, if that's ok with everyone here that I do it that way. If you signed up for the challenge, regardless if you had an entry or not and didn't get the survey link, please let me know! 

Thank you all for helping me through hosting my first challenge - I had lots of fun doing this. I'll be practicing my video techniques for the next time I host... as well as hoping the remedial calendar reading course I took sticks...


----------



## amd (Jun 1, 2018)

Top three votes are:
1. @redhead1226 
2. @dibbles 
and tied for third:
@mommycarlson and @Serene 

Beautiful entries!


----------



## earlene (Jun 1, 2018)

Love your Rainbow Sherbert, scard!  Co-incidentally, granddaughter & I just bought some 'Rainbow Sherbert' from Baskin Robbins yesterday and scooped out a bit just half an hour ago.  It was quite delicious and now I open up this thread and there is your luscious looking soap!


----------



## Serene (Jun 1, 2018)

Thank you guys.  MommyCarlson!!!!  yay!   Grats to all.  It was terrible to have to pick, seriously guys.  Amd, thank you so much for this challenge.   You're awesome.    I have to say that I plan to do this one again.  Love it even though its a bit messy.


----------



## redhead1226 (Jun 1, 2018)

Wow! How awesome!! Thank you so much for acknowledging my entry. Congrats to dibbles, mommycarlson and serene and the other beautiful entries. I enjoyed the challenge and it is really an extra to be among your peers.  Thank you Amd for this challenge. I have been soaping many years and had developed over the years much more patience in waiting to unmold and cut my soap.  But frankly I could not wait to see what results this technique gave me. Each time I did it I could hardly wait to unmold it.  I guess that really never goes away. lol


----------



## dibbles (Jun 1, 2018)

Thank you so much, guys. Congratulations to redhead - your soap was so stunning. Congrats to mommycarlson and Serene too - such beauties you both made. All the entries (and those that didn't quite make it to the entry thread) sure were eye candy. 

Thank you amd!


----------



## penelopejane (Jun 2, 2018)

Congratulations redhead, dibbles, mommycarlson and Serene. 

Beautiful soaps in a difficult challenge.  Well done!


----------



## KristaY (Jun 2, 2018)

Huge congrats to Redhead, Dibbles, Serene and MommyCarlson! And well done everyone who entered. Nice work!


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 2, 2018)

Congrats to everyone that entered! Those are really lovely soaps.


----------



## scard (Jun 2, 2018)

Congrats! All winners and entries just beautiful!


----------



## Kari (Jun 7, 2018)

Everyone's soaps turned out lovely! Great job all!

I couldn't officially participate in the challenge, but the idea sounded fun so I did it anyway!




Creation/process video here:


----------

